# Editor- mit javascript Sonderzeichen beim schreiben vorschlagen



## Panda9296 (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich baue zur Zeit einen Editor und möchte eine Funktion einbauen, die es ermöglicht, ein Sonderzeichen vorzuschlagen, wenn ich ein ähnliches Zeichen einbaue... es gibt sowas in word nur habe ich absolut keine Idee, bzw. sind meine Kenntnisse nicht ausreichend genug, um einen Ansatz zu entwickeln und da wollte ich fragen, ob es da vielleicht Ansatzmöglichkeiten gibt, sowas zu verwirklichen.

spezifischer:
wenn ich ein Anführungszeichen schreibe wie ("), also das was in den klammern gesetzt ist, möchte ich vielleicht ein Unicodezeichen vorgeschlagen bekommen, was ein anderes "Aussehen" dieses Anführungszeichen erzeugt(bspw. U+275D). Müsste man da nicht irgendwie einen lauscher hinzufügen, es müsste ja quasi als Tooltipp integriert werden.

Über Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------

